# 20 Gauge WLB Turkey Loads - A First Look



## allaboutshooting (Jan 20, 2017)

January 20, 2017

The weather finally allowed me to briefly make it to the range to evaluate the new 20 Gauge Winchester Long Beard (WLB) turkey loads.

These new shells are loaded with 1.25 oz of either #5 or #6 shot with a muzzle velocity of 1000â€™ per second. They have the same roll-crimp with an over-wad as their 12 gauge predecessor.

I had only small window of shooting time before the rain started again, so I only fired 3 of the shells with #6 shot.

Here are the details: All shots were 40 yards from the muzzle of the shotgun.
Gun Used:   20 gauge Remington Express with 28â€� barrel
Cleaning Process:   I cleaned the bore and the choke prior to the first shot only, with no cleaning between subsequent shots.
Choke Used:   Swarm .555

Elevation: 791â€™
Temperature: 59°
Humidity: 75%
Pressure: 29.97 falling
Wind: SW 9 mph
Cloudy


SWARM      10â€�       2â€� gaps

Target #1     169      0
Target #2     169      0
Target #3     140      0

This of course is a very limited evaluation of the 20 gauge WLB shell but the results were quite impressive. Patterns were dense and no gaps of 2â€� or larger were in any of them.

I plan to make another trip to the range soon to complete this evaluation with the #6 shot and also with the #5 shot load.

Thanks,
Clark


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 20, 2017)

Looks promising


----------



## Caseypatton (Jan 20, 2017)

I ordered me a Carlson long beard xr choke for my stoeger the other day going to see what all the fuss is about with these long beards


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks for posting the results Clark. 

Around 277 pellets in that #6 load.  If you're getting 169 hits in the 10" then that's around 63% of the payload.  Not much room for error there.  May want to open that pattern up a little to hunt with.  Impressive for lead though no doubt.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 20, 2017)

216 pellets in the #5 load.  I don't think that'll be a very popular load.


----------



## allaboutshooting (Jan 20, 2017)

I apologize for the very limited number of shells I was able to shoot but I had to squeeze them in when I could get to the range.

I'll post more as soon as I have more results.

Thanks,
Clark


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jan 22, 2017)

I can't find these shells, anyone have a link where I can get them?


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Jan 22, 2017)

I don't think they are available yet.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 22, 2017)

Not yet.


----------



## Reminex (Jan 23, 2017)

Man we have been waiting on these for a while!!!  Glad to see them being produced.  
I am interested to know how well a 6 will penetrate past 40 with a 1000 MV. 
The 1200 fps 12 gauge is already to close for comfort.  The buffer I'm sure keeps pellet deformation at a minimum which surely helps.  Sounds like a fun shell to try out but I'm afraid it won't be able to perform to the levels most will ask out of it.  >30<40 yard shell?  Probably not a good choice for inside 30 and not an inch past 40. Maybe a full or modified constriction would open it up enough for the 20 yard shots.

Can't wait to see what else you learn in the coming weeks Clark!  BTW will this be available for 2017?


----------



## hawglips (Jan 25, 2017)

Reminex said:


> Glad to see them being produced.
> I am interested to know how well a 6 will penetrate past 40 with a 1000 MV.



Here's the numbers with ballistics gelatin: 

At 40 yds: 1.32"
At 45 yds: 1.19"
At 50 yds: 1.07"

Those numbers are similar to Hevi-13 7s:

At 40 yds: 1.39"
At 45 yds: 1.25"
At 50 yds: 1.13"

So, if the numbers Clark got at 40 yds are what can be expected, they should be a bonafide 40 yd shell - but not further.


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 25, 2017)

Do these shells have more penetrating power than traditional #6 20ga turkey load or do they just give more pellets in a 10" circle at 40yds with less penetrating power?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 25, 2017)

Toddmann said:


> Do these shells have more penetrating power than traditional #6 20ga turkey load or do they just give more pellets in a 10" circle at 40yds with less penetrating power?



No different than any other #6 lead going the same speed.  Sounds like these hold a lot better pattern than traditional lead loads just like the 12 ga. Longbeards.


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 25, 2017)

01Foreman400 said:


> No different than any other #6 lead going the same speed.  Sounds like these hold a lot better pattern than traditional lead loads just like the 12 ga. Longbeards.



Must be some sorta sticky cornstarch type buffer plus the slow down that holds them together longer. If my traditional #6 lead are going 1200-1300 fps and these new ones are going 1000 fps I am obviously losing penetration but the 10" circle looks awesome.  .


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks for the report on the test! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 25, 2017)

Toddmann said:


> Must be some sorta sticky cornstarch type buffer plus the slow down that holds them together longer. If my traditional #6 lead are going 1200-1300 fps and these new ones are going 1000 fps I am obviously losing penetration but the 10" circle looks awesome.  .



Pellets are bound in a Shot-Lock resin.


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 25, 2017)

ThanksvDarrell. If federal put their Heavyweight #7 in a similar type resin like that it would be a slug at 40yds. Put TSS #9.5 in it and


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 26, 2017)

Toddmann said:


> ThanksvDarrell. If federal put their Heavyweight #7 in a similar type resin like that it would be a slug at 40yds. Put TSS #9.5 in it and



No need in fixing what ain't broke.


----------



## sman (Jan 26, 2017)

I'd like to see a 20-25 pattern.


----------



## WFL (Jan 26, 2017)

01Foreman400 said:


> No need in fixing what broke.



True.

They are trying to sale numbers and holes in a paper.   I hate to see this because alot of hurt birds because of good marketing.  

I stay with the Federal for over the counter or TSS for the guys that like to kill paper and birds.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 26, 2017)

sman said:


> I'd like to see a 20-25 pattern.



Gonna be tight!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 26, 2017)

WFL said:


> True.
> 
> They are trying to sale numbers and holes in a paper.   I hate to see this because alot of hurt birds because of good marketing.
> 
> I stay with the Federal for over the counter or TSS for the guys that like to kill paper and birds.



I agree!  Those Federal HW loads are going to be hard to top as far as production loads go.


----------



## fountain (Jan 26, 2017)

I predict a lot of wounded gobblers with these shells.  the 20 ga is making a strong comeback in the turkey woods with the development of the htl loads.  now, there will be a cheaper shell that produces great patterns..but not the killing power that is consistently needed in the 20, and many hunters wont realize this.  marketing can be part blame for this

I plan to get some and try them, and may even hunt them, but I will know what they do and how hard they will hit before I turn em loose in the woods.  a few redneck penetration tests on roofing tin at various ranges can confirm this for me


----------



## Johnny 71 (Feb 27, 2017)

Any new test


----------



## DRBugman85 (Feb 27, 2017)

When I started Turkey hunting I shot a 20 ga full choke single barrel with low brass 7 1/2 shot and 7/8 oz Framed them dead (35 yards) Grand dad shot a Browning sweet 16 mod choke  with dove loads and killed them dead  (35 yards) with green coveralls and a sweat stain straw hat.The 20 ga Longbeard shot shells should frame a turkey dead as well with the chokes that are available today.1000 fps is by far faster than the shells I shot in 1962 .PS I shoot Longbeard 3 1/2  because I can today SMOKES THEM


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Does anyone know if heat effects the resin?
Will shooting them in cold weather opposed to hot change the patterning performance? What if you leave a box in a closed up vehicle on a hot day, will the resin change its adhesion properties?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 28, 2017)

*Give me a 3" mag 12 ga*

and the only reason I don't shoot a 10 ga is because I am too old to pack it around.

s&r


----------

